# Marina WILL be showing at Eukanuba this december



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina just got her letter from the AKC stating that she has met both criteria for receiving an invitation to the Eukanuba dog show in Long Beach in December, earning 5 first place wins with competition AND she met the GPA requirement for her grading period last year. <strike>we won't mention how closely she squeaked by on that requirement</strike> 

Sooo.... she will be showing in the Junior Showmanship class at Eukanuba this year. :chili: It is in Long Beach, Ca which is about 3.5 hours away from where we live so not too bad of a journey!

The qualifying period for Eukanuba was Oct 6, 2008-Oct 8, 2009 and so last weekend, Marina showed in juniors in Yuba City and got their FIRST qualifying win for Eukanuba 2010 (which will be in Florida) Here they are showing this weekend









Marina practicing with Lucy ringside









And with their first place ribbon

We will not be going to Westminster this year. Marina has 9 of the 10 required qualifying wins (and has until nov 1 to get the last one) BUT her GPA will not be sufficient to meet Westminster's requirements this year. She slacked a little <strike>a lot</strike> last year but believe me when I say that she now has her priorities straight and no 'nagging required (she REALLY wants to show at Wesminster) So hopefully we'll get there next year. 

She has only been showing in juniors for a year and a half so boy, she and Lucy have both come a LONG way!


OH forgot to mention, they were on the back cover of Maltese Magazine this recent issue. The ads are online now so here they are
http://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=BC
Back cover

http://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=IBC
Inside Back Cover


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow!! How exciting! Way to go Marina!!! :dothewave: 

So, can we come watch her in Long Beach? I believe this is a ticketed event, correct? We would love to come and cheer her on. That's only about a 45 - 50 minute drive for me.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.....I am so proud of that girl!!!! I love the little inside pic with her little dimples showing!! So Cute!!! I would also love to see her at Westminster too!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 16 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840703


> Wow!! How exciting! Way to go Marina!!! :dothewave:
> 
> So, can we come watch her in Long Beach? I believe this is a ticketed event, correct? We would love to come and cheer her on. That's only about a 45 - 50 minute drive for me.[/B]


Yes, you can come watch! I'll talk to Tami about how it works because i know she watched the maltese show last year also. I MIGHT enter Lois, since it's open to everyone this year, but.. I might not, LOL. I don't think this is a ticketed event like Westminster - i've never been to either!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 16 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840704


> OMG.....I am so proud of that girl!!!! I love the little inside pic with her little dimples showing!! So Cute!!! I would also love to see her at Westminster too!!![/B]


Honestly? I'm glad we aren't doing Westminster this year! I am not a fan of crowds and if she goes next year, she will be that much better prepared for it. Plus that is a lot of school for her to be missing! I'm proud of her also, she has come a loooong way! She used to stomp around the ring like she didn't even realize she had a dog at the end of her lead when she first started. Things are definitely different now!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I did not know that some dog shows required GPA scores, especiallly for elementary students. :shocked:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 16 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840707


> Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I did not know that some dog shows required GPA scores, especiallly for elementary students. :shocked:[/B]


Hahaha, neither did we, which was part of the problem! Eukanuba requires a 3.0, Westminster requires a 3.4, regardless of age/grade/etc. I believe those are the only two shows which require a minimum GPA, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW!! What an accomplishment! Congratulations, Marina - you've certainly come a long way and I've loved every minute of watching you grow into this role! LOOK OUT - Eukanuba!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!! That is great news!! Go Marina


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! That's wonderful! The pictures are great and I'm so excited for you both.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, congratulations, Marina. You're a beautiful young lady. Stacy, you must be so proud!.
xoxoxoo


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow this is major! Way to go Marina! :aktion033:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

wow! Congrats to you and Marina! That is AWESOME!! Those pictures are great too!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Stacy 
Big Congrats!!!!!!!! Marina is doing an INCREDIBLE job!!! She Will do GREAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, I'm impressed. Marina has done awesome,especially for being only 10 yrs old. You should be very proud,I'm sure you are. Loved the photos on the cover of the Maltese magazine. Can I have her autograph?  And Lucys pawtograph too. :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! SOOOOO excited for her (and you!). I'm sure she will have a great learning experience and a fabulous time!!


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 16 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840708


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 16 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840707





> Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I did not know that some dog shows required GPA scores, especiallly for elementary students. :shocked:[/B]


Hahaha, neither did we, which was part of the problem! Eukanuba requires a 3.0, Westminster requires a 3.4, regardless of age/grade/etc. I believe those are the only two shows which require a minimum GPA, but i could be wrong.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it's great that dog shows (or any sport) requires kids to have a certain GPA. Makes them have their own will to succeed (no need for mom to nag  )


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 16 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840702


> Marina just got her letter from the AKC stating that she has met both criteria for receiving an invitation to the Eukanuba dog show in Long Beach in December, earning 5 first place wins with competition AND she met the GPA requirement for her grading period last year. <strike>we won't mention how closely she squeaked by on that requirement</strike>
> 
> Sooo.... she will be showing in the Junior Showmanship class at Eukanuba this year. :chili: It is in Long Beach, Ca which is about 3.5 hours away from where we live so not too bad of a journey!
> 
> ...


Congrats! I know you are proud of Marina


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations! I think it's cool that they have GPA requirements. It's a good incentive for children to strive for. I bet Marina will be at Westminster next year. She has certainly grown up and matured tremendously since she started.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Marina!! What a great job you have done. Wow Stacy both she and Lucy have come a long way in a short time. You must be doing something right yourself Mom.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

SO proud of Marina. She has done so well with Lucy. I know you are proud of her but so are we....Way To Go Marina!!!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! That is so awesome that she will be showing and that she kept her grades up too. I wish her the best of luck!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wonderful news! Congrats Marina!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili: Stacy, you must be bursting with pride. What an amazing accomplishment for your Marina and her Lucy. Two beautiful girls!! I'm so surprised with the GPA requirement. What a great motivator. It's a good thing they don't have something like an SAT requirement for adults. If I was showing, I would have been in the doghouse. :bysmilie: Loved the photo layouts too. Sorry she won't be at Westminster this year here in the big apple, but thinkin' next year. :clap:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Way to go, Marina. We're proud of you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thrilled for Maina!!! :wub: 

Congratulations !!!! :dothewave: :chili: 

So proud of you!!!! :wub: 

Bravo to the proud Mama - you've done a great job of raising a sweet junior handler!! :cheer:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow! Big congrats to you and Marina. :chili: :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW, Congratulations Stacy and Marina, what a great accomplishment. If I were closer, I'd be there to cheer you on too. Better take lots of pics to share... Hugs,Edie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Way to go, Marina and Lucy!!! I'm so excited and also happy that I will be at Eukanuba to watch you in the ring. The pictures and the covers are fantastic! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MARINA!! And Lucy, and of course you too, Stacy - it wouldn't have happened without
your help and guidance. QUITE an accomplishment!! :dothewave: 

Next year, on to Westminster!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That is so exciting!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A big congratulations to you, Marina! :cheer: You are such a lovely looking young lady. And, you can be so proud of your accomplishments working with Lucy. :good post - perfect 10: I love your pictures on the Maltese Magazine covers! :wub: Your Mom can be soooo proud of you (and, I know she is) ... and, so are we on SM. :wub: 

Congratulations to you, too, Stacy!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sooo excited that Marina will be there this year. I wish I could be too, but we will have so much fun living it vicariously through you and your girls. arty:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:cheer: Congratulations Marina!!! :cheer:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, congrats thats great, what an excellent job.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow that is awesome congratulations Marina so excited for you


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow how incredible! I can only say what everyone else has already said. Big Congratualtions arty: arty: arty:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Marina....You must be so proud of her :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's amazing! BIG congratulations Marina!!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Marina!! I know you'll do great!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What fabulous news! You GO, girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

*Congratulations Marina and Lucy! and a big high 5 for Mom! It took a lot of good coaching and grooming!*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.

What a gal!

Way to go Marina!



!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What an honor for Marina and how very proud you must be of her. I know that we're all proud, too. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Of course, she MUST wear HOT PINK for the show. That is her color (and it also seems to be lucky for her)!!!  

Congratulations, Miss Marina -- and good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marina, Congrats to you and beautiful Lucy. I'm so proud of you. :celebrate - fireworks: :good post - perfect 10: :happy dance: 


Stacy you have to be so proud of your beautiful daughter. Love the pictures


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

congrats to marina :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAAY to Marina ^_^ you must be so proud


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S Marina!



I was in Long Beach today dropping off my friends dog that I was babysitting for the week. I'm only like 40 minutes away. I'm definitely interested in checking out this event with Mr. Chowder!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cool! :dancing banana: You must be so proud!

:cheer: Congrats, Marina!! Your hard work has paid off. :cheer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We are ALL very proud of Marina. ....especially me, because she's my mentor.....I need to learn from her videos and maybe one day I'll be as good as her!!! 

What an accomplishment! and Westminster next year!!!!! cooooolllll!!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats Marina!!!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS MARINA!!!!!* I am so proud of you sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!We don't know you Marina, but we are sooooo proud of you and all the hard work you've done. 
GREAT JOB, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow thats great, how exciting.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thank you everybody for all the nice comments!!

Pat - Marina would be thrilled to hear that you consider her a mentor!! I just wish Lois showed well for her - otherwise I'd be handing over the leash1


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! That is soooo impressive.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Very Impressive! Congrats to Marina :you rock:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow! That is awesome! Congrats!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS,MARINA. YOU GO GIRL. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: 

Your suit is beautiful! Pretty color on you and fits so well.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! Congrats guys!! I'm so happy for you and Marina!! =)


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

*I read all 63 of the replies that were posted here and just want to be the first to say <span style="color:#FF0000">" SNOITALUTARGNOC " that's CONGRATULATIONS backwards. Woo Hoo!, quite an accomplishment!!

*</span> :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Way to go Marina. I am so proud to know you and your mom :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: . If you go to Westminster next year I will definitely be there to cheer you on. We are only about three hours from NY. Wish I could go to the Eukanuba show in Dec.

Chloe, Katie and Chachi send you big puppy licks and tail wags. Can't wait to see you in Atlanta.


----------

